# Congrats to xoot!



## RacerX (Jun 1, 2002)

Way to hit 1000 post running!


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

I feel honored. Thanks for the congrats. 

So, i'm in the Elite?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 1, 2002)

I thought Xoot doesn't get one until 1067 or something

congratulations anyways!


----------



## RacerX (Jun 1, 2002)

Yep! You are offically part of the _I have over a 1000 post and I need a life_ club. With members like... me!

I really need a hobby, come to think of it. 

but yeah, your Elite now!

What cool is that you now have posted almost 1% of the total Mac OS X.com posts (actually 1163 posts is about 1%, but your close enough).


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Wow... cool! So I contribute! 

I will replace my current avatar with my old one when I get to 1100 posts, if you were wondering. 

Keep Celebrating!


----------



## simX (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Wow... cool! So I contribute!
> 
> I will replace my current avatar with my old one when I get to 1100 posts, if you were wondering.
> ...



A real congratulations should come when xoot posts 1000 QUALITY posts.    Yes, xoot, you "contribute".


----------



## edX (Jun 1, 2002)

i would love to see a word count for xoot's posts. i am guessing he has typed less than 10,000 words to get to 1000 posts


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *i would love to see a word count for xoot's posts. i am guessing he has typed less than 10,000 words to get to 1000 posts *



Oh, please... :blush:


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Yep! You are offically part of the I have over a 1000 post and I need a life club. With members like... me!*


hey! 

don't forget about me!


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

But wait... do you need a life?


----------



## Trip (Jun 1, 2002)

Heh. This thread just goes to prove *spamming* can get you everywhere.


----------



## Valrus (Jun 1, 2002)

Well, xoot, so far in this thread you're averaging just over 12.3 words per post, not including quotes and smilies. Now that you've hit 1000 posts and don't have any more congrats threads to look forward to, you can work on making posts that people like Ed, Trip and myself are more interested in reading. 

Congrats for hitting 1000 posts. We'll only be watching your "Post Value" now, and maybe you can get another congrats thread when THAT goes up. 

-the valrus


----------



## Trip (Jun 1, 2002)

They really should add a Post Value option, they we could keep xoot on a leash.
And I could keep track of how many stupid threads I should delete of my own.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 1, 2002)

Ok, lets start a petition to force Admin to add a Post Value option

"We the Under-signed do hereby desire to have Admin add a 'post value' option so as to keep Xoot on a leash"

All in favor post here, then Admin will see it, and oof: it will be done!


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 1, 2002)

NOOOOOO!!! IM TOO LATE!!! 

   Well anyway, CONGRATS XOOT! 

I have to say, though some of your posts were lacking a little sumtin...
It's hard not to thnk someone how gives you ops on his channel 

COngrats xoot.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 1, 2002)

Don't some forums have a user rating?  Just like there is a thread rating?


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes, i believe at the Ambrosia boards a mod can rate your reply. Basically its karma, informative posts are +karma, giving away serial numbers is bad karma.


----------



## Trip (Jun 2, 2002)

Karma ratings would be too...Ambrosia-like. But I'm all for Citizenship ratings! 

Bah, let Admin do whatever he wants, posts or no posts, so far he hasn't led us wrong!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 2, 2002)

hmmm....well xoot I will congrats you if only you promise not to spam anymore


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm not absolutely sure about that... 

Hey, guys, I changed back my avatar. This one's different from the one before the 1000 posts avatar, but has much of the same characteristics (Inner Glow, Rings, etc.)

xaq says that this one is the best out of all of my avatars. Do you agree?


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

Hey xoot, dude... a lot has happened since i was away, i guess... well congrats! (There goes my 1102 post count)


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

(There goes my 1102 post count) 

oh no, you too?!?


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

xaq, i thought u knew about the 1102 thing... ahh, well, xoot can fill you in suppose


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

ok what is the 1102 thing? I need enlightenment.


----------



## googolplex (Jun 2, 2002)

Ah, I have to say congrats, I feel obliged too , but remember, quality over quantity.

And its fine for xoot to be opped in #lobby. It isn't a serious channel and he's a good guy and he is on IRC a lot. #macintosh is a different story though . Its now purely for support.


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 2, 2002)

xaq: go here


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *It isn't a serious channel*


What do you mean? 


> and he's a good guy





> and he is on IRC a lot.


True. 


> #macintosh is a different story though . Its now purely for support.


So, now you can only talk not about support in #lobby. Don't worry; I won't be harsh. I haven't kicked anyone but myself yet.


----------



## googolplex (Jun 2, 2002)

#lobby is the channel for gernal talk and stuff. So therefor it isn't serious.


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

So Hervé's isn't serious? I always thought it wasn't, but now you prove me right.


----------



## themacko (Jun 5, 2002)

I had no idea this guy had 1000 posts already ... seems like he just joined the forums a month ago....


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

Yay for xoot!
But my congrats thread is better 

Wait... Cannot insult xoot or he make take away my status in #xootcafe...

Yay for xoot!


----------



## RacerX (Jun 5, 2002)

You know people have been saying some not so nice things about xoot lately, and I think we should all try and find something good to say about him.

Here, I'll start...

 

What I like about xoot is that you can read his posts completely from the _post preview_ when you search for posts by him. With other members you only get the first line or two, but with xoot the total content of his posts are right there... no need to go to the actual thread to read the rest of the post.

Okay, now someone else say something nice. We should all be supportive here.


----------



## edX (Jun 5, 2002)

ok, i'll try

i guess mine is sort of the same idea - i appreciate the fact that xoot's most meaningless posts don't take up much of my time or energy to read. I mean, that RacerX guy will post a novelette about math stuff i don't understand and it takes me half way thru the post to figure out that i don't understand it. With xoot, you can not understand it immediately.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 5, 2002)

lol...so does this mean that you will take a long time to read my theories on warp propulsion ? (id I ever do post them ) 



Admiral


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

Ok um...
I like the way xoot's post always have a bit of humor in them to lighten up the day.


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

macguy, feel free to insult me. #xootcafe is no longer there. 

Instead, there is xoot's Avatar Café (the thread).

Thanks for saying good things about me, guys. Yesterday was very hard on me, because it was xoot bashing day. 

And Kent, please remove my name from your peoples database. It is really embarrasing!


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

Ok. Start insultXoot
"Xoot is cool"

Curses, foiled again!


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

LOL! 

Now that I am up to 1000 posts, I feel a curious change in my way of posting. I now post meaningful posts and try to help people more. Maybe it's Admin's new law, maybe it's my accomplishment. 

All of the people over 1000, like RacerX, BlingBling and nkuvu are not insane posters or are converted from insanity (specifically talking about nkuvu). And most people over 1000 try to help a lot (specifically talking about RacerX).

I personally think it's the accomplishment.


----------



## edX (Jun 5, 2002)

ok, now that i am back after fainting from seeing a post by zoot that had more than a few words, i must say that i hope you mean what you say. It is certainly never too late to change and it would be wonderful to actually start finding out what true jewels lie inside that mind of yours.


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *It would be wonderful to actually start finding out what true jewels lie inside that mind of yours. *



I have been recently acting like a two year old when I am supposed to be a 26 year old and I think what caused this is that someone hypnotized me long ago and said "You will act like a two year old when you go onto MacOSX.com until you get 1000 posts."
</FakeStuff>

I don't think I have any more jewels other than humor, a knack to make cool pictures and the ability to make MacOSX Reunion AIM group chats every day. 

Although, Trip makes cooler pictures than me. Go you! 

Ed: It is actually pronounced ksoot or ksüt. Just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## Valrus (Jun 5, 2002)

ksoot? Yeah right xoot, I'm gonna go on pronouncing it like it started with a z. 

Don't worry though, most words starting with x are pronounced like it was a z, so it's all good.

Anyway, I have to say that this place would not be the same without xoot, and if I stretch my imagination a bit I hypothesize that it would be considerably worse.

Congrats again, and I think I mean that more sincerely this time. 

-the valrus


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

Wow. The first good in-depth comment anyone has ever told me. Thanks. 

Hey, Valrus, why don't you come on AIM so I can upend an entire virtual barrel full of virtual water over you. It's my way of saying thanks.

Anyways, you'll need it. It is really hot here in California, and an entire virtual barrel full of virtual water is better than a virtual water bottle full of virtual water.

Get what i'm virtually saying? :virtualsmilingsmileyface:


----------



## edX (Jun 5, 2002)

well ksootient to you too  (here's a kleenex, wipe that stuff off your shirt, would you )

yea, i think i'll stick with saying zoot as well. just makes more sense to me. Hey, it took me months to stop saying Admiral Ack 

so just go back to acting mor maturely now that the spell is lifted. seems like it is wearing off a bit more each day. 

and i can only guess how you must slaughter my last name


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

Ack ack ack ack ack! 

I guess xoot is zoot for me, and I say spruiel like sprool . Incidently the 17 in my name is actually one-seven. Go figure.

Sorry if I won't be around much, I really am working on my site. It looks better than before. So there 

Hey xoot, sorry if I cut you off that one day.


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *All of the people over 1000, like RacerX, BlingBling and nkuvu are not insane posters or are converted from insanity (specifically talking about nkuvu).*


*poof*

Show me where I have been posting insanely.  I have made every effort from day one to provide useful, accurate posts (or at least mildly entertaining).

Then tell me how my posting habits have changed between then and now.  I don't think anything has changed -- except that life has been extremely busy with moving.

*pop*


----------



## edX (Jun 6, 2002)

yes - and some days you are more "mildly" entertaining than others. Some days you are a downright slapstick, vaudville comedy show


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 6, 2002)

xmmm... I cant really say ksoot, since if you say taht in greek it means something like "get the heck outta here" (as in leave ) ---


----------



## Valrus (Jun 7, 2002)

You mean it's _not_ pronounced "Ack?"

And Ed, I don't even _try_ to pronounce _your_ last name. 

-the valrus


----------



## xoot (Jun 7, 2002)

Admiral: Are you sure? Cause you look like you only know English and Greek.

Am I the only one who knows how to pronounce Ed's last name? I pronounce it like sprooel. Is that correct?

To celebrate my 1000 posthood (or elitehood, whichever you choose) I have gave myself a present: http://xoot.blogspot.com/. Thanks to myself.

I have worked hard on that website, but it still looks screwed up in OmniWeb (or OmniCrap, whichever you choose ). Here are the technologies that I used: CSS, Blogger, CGI, JPG, GIF, HTML, BlogSpot and XOOT (eXtended Oral Oration Thingy). 

Wow! That is a long post!


----------



## edX (Jun 8, 2002)

sorry Z-Z-Z-Zoot, but macguy seems to be the only one who has read the early parts of the admiral's congrats page as far as i can tell. either that or he is very good with phonetics  it is pronounced sprool, like a spool of thread with an r in it.  and say A Kay.  only use ack to joke with him 

and z-z-z-z-oot, i guees you just need to work a little harder if it matters how your site looks. complaining that it is a browsers fault that your site doesn't look right is a waste of time and a sure way to turn users away who are devoted to their browser or too ignorant to try a different one. really, a site shouldn't be made that turns away popular browsers like OW. at least not if you want to keep them there. this issue has been talked about extensively in the Front End forum.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 8, 2002)

lol... everytime I hear ACK it reminds me of the little reset button in the back of my old Tiger Electronic games hehehe 

As for Ksout its colloquial greek for "get the heck outta here"


----------



## Appletree (Jun 8, 2002)

Insane people are going to a psychiater!


----------



## xoot (Jun 9, 2002)

Don't let this thread die! 

Post something people!


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 9, 2002)

Your right Ed, I've read the first few pages of Admiral's thread. Thats for the ack ack ack 
However I've always pronuonced your name that way. Lucky guess


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Don't let this thread die!
> 
> Post something people! *


This is the point where you bring up an interesting topic for people to discuss.  That's how threads survive.  If we don't have something to talk about (that isn't really covered already in another thread), we won't post.

I'm still waiting for you to tell me where I was posting insanely, by the way...


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok: I officially announce that xoot is pronounced as zoot.

Anyone here not pronounce it as zoot?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 13, 2002)

I always pronounce it zoot, cuz I pronounce XAQ as ZAK


----------



## edX (Jun 13, 2002)

ok, zak i can accept. i've been saying zag, but zak makes sense and is still one sylable. consider me as pronouncing yo correctly from now on.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok thanks, I was pronouncing your name wrong too (or not pronouncing it at all) but now I'll pronounce yours correctly too.


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

What Cocoa app should I develop?

I want one that's easy, but useful. A category in which few nondeveloped apps fit in.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 14, 2002)

xoot, program a Dragthing type applications for me thats free, because I am entirely broke and can't afford any of those other ones.


----------



## xoot (Jun 14, 2002)

I'll try. My new app's name is going to be Fusion.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 14, 2002)

cool


----------

